# Help about UK bad credit in Dubai



## Nikki H (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, Im moving to Dubai 1st August to start a job in real estate in Dubai Marina, I have been trying to find out whether having bad credit history in the UK will affect me in Dubai. Does anyone know if this will get picked up and will cause me issues opening a UAE bank account etc.
Any help is appreciated.


----------

